# New LGD pup



## Ddavis1276 (7 mo ago)

I brought home my new 8 week old GP and his job, when old enough, will be a LGD for my goats….problem is he is very lonely in there all alone…he wants to be friends with the goats and they want no part of him…they run away and he will just plop down and cry. What are some things I can do to make his transition easier and so he won’t miss his mom and siblings quite so much?


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Poor baby! 
You could try putting a goat or goats in a small pen and give the goat some grain and let the puppy nose around while they gobble up the food. I don't know if that would work, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Poor baby… maybe when goats are happily eating you can bring him in and introduce him so they can get used to him not being a scary thing they seem to think he is… I never had to deal with that really, so sorry I don’t have more ideas. Good luck! 🍀


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Nubian-Shepherdess great minds think alike- we basically said same thing same time 😂


----------



## Ddavis1276 (7 mo ago)

I don’t have him chained, etc. he is free to do his thing in the goat pen as the goats are….my goats are used to dogs so idk why they are being so dumb about it lol….I just feel so bad for him…I want to bring him in at night but I know that wouldn’t be the right thing to do


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How long have you had him? Maybe give it a little longer and they should settle down and get used to his presence.
I think your right in leaving him out there with them. He needs to bond to them.
My GP was about 6 months old when we got her, and I’m sure she missed her parents and her sheep herd and everything… but my goats were as close as home as she could find and it didn’t take long at all for her to bond to them. They got used to her being there even if they didn’t bond with her. Lol


----------



## Ddavis1276 (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> How long have you had him? Maybe give it a little longer and they should settle down and get used to his presence.
> I think your right in leaving him out there with them. He needs to bond to them.
> My GP was about 6 months old when we got her, and I’m sure she missed her parents and her sheep herd and everything… but my goats were as close as home as she could find and it didn’t take long at all for her to bond to them. They got used to her being there even if they didn’t bond with her. Lol


I just got him yesterday


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, poor pup. It’s hard to watch them feel lonely. But the goats will calm down and accept him given time. My LGD was almost 6 months old when I brought him home. Big, gangly, a bit clumsy, but a good respectful boy. My goats were used to big dogs already but didn’t want anything to do with him. They would dart away when he came around but I just kept him with them, kept at it, and now, my goats adore him. My goats will call for him or seek him out if they can’t see him. And he responds when they call for him. It’s very sweet, but with the way they started out, I never would have guessed their bond would form like it did. Give it time and give your pup lots of cuddles and loves while he’s in with the goats to help him start feeling more comforted while he’s with them. Just keep all good things for the pup happening in with the goats and as the goats get used to him and see you with him, it’ll get better. And if you happen to have some treats for the goats when you’re sitting there petting the pup, that might help draw the goats to him.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I agree ☝ 
Lots of treats and lovings for everyone… spend as much time down there as you can this week.
I think we all need some pictures of your progress with them too 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It takes time. They will work it out. Its bestto make sure the pup has a safe spot, goat proof. Then just let them work it out.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

We always try and raise pups when we have just weaned kids around, they don’t pick on the pup and they are usually big enough to not take any crap from the pup if the get to playful, they buddy up with the dog they are raised with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything new, goats are not comfortable being around at first.
With time, they will adjust to the pups presence and live in peace.

I do not recommend the pup being unattended with the goats, because things could go south and the pup may start nipping or chasing the goats.

The pup is not to play with the goats and respect a distance.


----------

